# Kant-Twist Clamp 3" #410 - .DWG & .DXF



## middle.road (Dec 15, 2017)

Getting ready to re-purpose an old Kant-Twist #410 for Knurling.
Decided to created a 'real' drawing to go-by.
Scanned the actual clamp then traced it. 
Quick & dirty, it's just the geometry - no dimensions. Should be close to within .010" - .015" Pivots are darn close.

Note 1:
Couldn't figure out how to upload to resources so I'm going to attach to this thread. Wouldn't allow .DWG or .DXF

Note 2:
Could only attach .DXF to this thread. If you want the .DWG give a shout out.


----------



## Rex1130 (Dec 31, 2021)

Thanks For post
REX


----------

